# Couples Financial Concerns Survey



## Nathan Gehring (Aug 11, 2010)

My name is Nathan Gehring and I am a financial planner in the process of developing a financial planning practice designed specifically for newlyweds and other young couples. I am currently running a survey to identify the financial concerns and needs of young couples. I plan to use this data to be able to truly tailor my services to help young couples in a profound, positive manner.

It would be greatly appreciated if you would take the time to participate in my survey and share the survey with other young couples. The survey only takes a couple minutes.

Couples Financial Planning Needs Survey

Thanks in advance.

-Nathan Gehring-


----------

